# Martial Arts In Fiction



## Sleeper's Run (Aug 3, 2011)

Martial arts has been part of my life from a very early age. When other kids wanted to play baseball or basketball, all I ever wanted to do was throw punches and kicks. Since then, I had the pleasure of being exposed to several styles in different places; from Shito Ryo Karate, Aikido, Kendo, Boxing, Brazilian Jujitsu, Eskrima, and Martial Blade Concepts, to more serious and dedicated training in Hapkido and Krav Maga. So when the time came for me to write a novel, a thriller no less, I knew Martial Arts would have center stage. Film is the best medium to showcase a fighting style; writing action is tricky. If you get too technical, it reads like stage direction, but I wanted to give the reader a similar thrill one gets from a film without bogging down the story. My protagonist blends traditional Jujitsu, Eskrima and Krav Maga making him a very versatile fighter. Needless to say, a lot of care went into my books fight scenes and self-defense situations. If you wish to see them, please follow the links below. You can also find it at the iBooksotre. Thank you for your time and consideration.

Henry Mosquera

Book/Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Sleepers-Run-Henry-Mosquera/dp/0615505449/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312315575&sr=8-1 
Trailer: 



Blog: www.sleepers-run.com 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sleepers-Run/135379323206432
Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/sleepersrun


----------



## billc (Aug 3, 2011)

Sleeper, to be helpful, did you run this past the moderators at all.  they might want to take a look at what you posted since you are sort of advertising.  I am going to look at your book, but you might want to contact Bob Hubbard before you go any farther.


----------



## Sleeper's Run (Aug 3, 2011)

To: billcihak,

Thank you for the advice. I have sent an email to Bob Hubbard as you suggested to make sure the post is OK. My apologies if I have violated the forum's rules; it wasn't my intention. Also, thank you for checking out my book. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2011)

Martial Arts in fiction, Got me thinking of Barry Eisler's books now.  Great novels by a martial artist.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Not available in UK on Kindle and too expensive to have it shipped from US.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 3, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Martial Arts in fiction, Got me thinking of Barry Eisler's books now.  Great novels by a martial artist.



+1


----------



## Sleeper's Run (Aug 3, 2011)

To: Tez3

You'll be able to find it on ebook format in the UK at the end of the month on these sites: 
http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sleeper's Run said:


> To: Tez3
> 
> You'll be able to find it on ebook format in the UK at the end of the month on these sites:
> http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/
> ...



Ah sadly it has to be a Kindle. I was interested in, apart from the martial arts, the PTSD aspect as I know a great many military people some of whom have PTSD. One of our dog handlers has, he went to the dog section as he finds working with dogs preferable to working with humans


----------



## Sleeper's Run (Aug 11, 2011)

@Tez3 

Here's the link where you can find my novel on Kindle through Amazon.co.uk. Take care. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepers-Run-ebook/dp/B005F7ILFY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313074927&sr=8-2


----------

